# Happy Mid Autumn Festival



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I’m not sure there are many Chinese members on PF but the Mid Autumn Festival is a major Chinese holiday. I thought it was neat to share this. It is kinda equivalent to thanksgiving in late September for most Asian culture. It is all about the cooking and the munchies. You are suppose to eat moon cake while watching for a full moon. 
































Here is an article of a better explanation: 

https://chinatouradvisor.wordpress....ese-people-celebrate-mid-autumn-festival/amp/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanksgiving is my favorite holiday - it's all about family and food............so I know I would enjoy Mid Autumn Festival. I hope you save me a seat at your feast - everything looks delicious.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I sure will! I am a dumpling fanatic. I truly believe I make better dumpling than some of the natives. It is a skill I’ve honed since I was 4 basically as soon as I could grab a rolling pin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

*Happy Mid-Autumn Festival!*

Oh, that looks absolutely delicious! I would much prefer your meal vs. the traditional American T-giving dinner. 

P.S. Your mom's kitchen is gorgeous!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Now I am hungry. It all looks lovely.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> Oh, that looks absolutely delicious! I would much prefer your meal vs. the traditional American T-giving dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Your mom's kitchen is gorgeous!




The walk in pantry is bigger than my walk in closet and you know I love fashion haha.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> Now I am hungry. It all looks lovely.




Haha thank you! It was! Thank you  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## spicandspan (Apr 21, 2018)

Gorgeous kitchen and that food looks incredible. Canadian Thanksgiving is just around the corner - definitely looking forward to that feast.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

spicandspan said:


> Gorgeous kitchen and that food looks incredible. Canadian Thanksgiving is just around the corner - definitely looking forward to that feast.




Ohh I love that I forgot that it comes before ours in late November. What are some traditional Canadian dishes for thanksgiving? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Oh, that dinner looks so delicious and inviting! Snow, I didn't know you could cook so well too!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Wow!!! I am not a fan of traditional thanksgiving food but I could definitely celebrate mid autumn festival. It’s lovely!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

snow0160 said:


> Ohh I love that I forgot that it comes before ours in late November. What are some traditional Canadian dishes for thanksgiving?


Canadian or American, Thanksgiving dinner is much the same.

'Cept we have Beavertails for dessert.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Countryboy said:


> Canadian or American, Thanksgiving dinner is much the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 'Cept we have Beavertails for dessert.



I had to google beavertails. Looks spectacular! I wish they had this in the US. Maybe they do in the northern states.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## barbiespoodle (Apr 25, 2010)

*WOW*, that looks too good to be true. Wish I didn't look at it. I just spent an hour prepping a tradition pot roast because I had onions, potatoes and carrots harvested from my garden, and now I want your spread. 

As far as the traditional Thanksgiving spread, I'm a master at cooking that and love it. Matter of fact, I rarely actually have turkey and all the trimmings at Thanksgiving, I'm usually working that day and don't have family close to share the holiday. Basically, if I want a turkey, I get a turkey and do it up regardless of time of year. The only traditional fall foods I cook in the fall are out of my garden because that is when they are ripe. 

Anyone who wants a better than pumpkin pie recipe, use blue hubbard squash. That is what I grew this year instead of my pumpkins and all I can say is wow in a pie. A few changes in the recipe, but so worth it.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Oh yum, looks so delicious. Now I am hungry...LOL I love Thanksgiving, probably the only day I don't hate to cook though as I get older I'm not quite as ambitious. But I won't go without it so...


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

So sorry.. I just noticed this is under general training not general topic. Ughh.. I posted on tapatalk app on my phone while multitasking. Sorry for disrupting the training forum. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

snow0160 said:


> So sorry.. I just noticed this is under general training not general topic. Ughh.. I posted on tapatalk app on my phone while multitasking. Sorry for disrupting the training forum.


'Boards' mean very little to me. I'm gonna guess that most of us visit the forum thru the New Posts link... or Today's Posts. So I never have a clue what Board the OP was posted to.

At this time, Pagans would be wishing you a Blessed Mabon.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WAHHHH! Why hasn't somebody invented a transporter yet? I NEED your dumplings...........YUM!
I am Sicilian and food and family and more food is also a thing with us! Thanksgiving is not only a traditional turkey but also many things from our culture like Arancini Balls, Octopus in garlic, oil and wine vinegar, Veal Braciola, and Sfincione (Sicilian pizza) cooking for family get togethers starts days before the event!! LOL!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

That looks like a wonderful family feast! I think perhaps the thing I miss most since my parents died is the family meals, prepared together with love and laughter, and eaten together with more talk, and more laughter, and more love. At one point my mother was coordinating multi course meals for one vegetarian daughter, one sea food allergic daughter, one allium intolerant daughter, and husband and grandchildren whose food preferences changed on an almost daily basis. She would juggle colour coded chopping boards, serving bowls labelled with coloured flags, sundry knives, and a large gin and tonic. It is lovely to see family feasting that is obviously just as exuberant as ours was!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Every year around autumn Disney’s Epcot has an International food and wine festival. I believe it starts only in a few days on Sept 27th! Usually Epcot has only the major countries setup in the park like France, UK, Italy, Mexico, Canada, Morocco, Japan and China but during this festival they have a wider choice with smaller countries such as Argentina, Poland, Irish, Greece, Belgium, South Africa, Australian, New Zealand...etc. it is really fun! Maybe I will take Lucky there if it doesn’t get too hot to practice public access. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

